# Back after an extended hiatus



## MBuzzy (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey everyone!  I thought I'd just drop in here, since I've been gone for so long.  For those of you that still remember me, Hi!  I'm glad to be back - I've missed this place a lot!

For all of the new people, my name is Craig Mills.  I joined the board back in 2006 while I was in Korea.  I've been training in Tang Soo Do/Soo Bahk Do off and on for about 6 years cumulatively, plus 2 years in Haidong Gumdo and a spattering of Aikido and Tae Kwon do.  I prefer Korean martial arts for the most part but am a strong believer in cross training.  

I'm also a Civil Engineer in the Air Force, which explains my absence.  I deployed last year to Afghanistan, where the board was blocked, so I was forced into a break.  Before I left, I was a Super Moderator and unless Bob tells me otherwise  will be easing back into that role as I remember how things work, read all of the revised policies and get used to the new layout.  I'm in the process of moving to San Antonio, Texas, so I'll be looking for a new place to train and only here about half time until I get settled in there.  I look forward to talking to everyone and hearing the great new ideas here!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Buzzy :waves:.

Wonderful to see you back and so happy that you came through your tour unscathed {fingers crossed that that is true}.

Welcome back, good sir.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep, no problems.  Mission Complete, no new or unwanted holes in my body.  Aside from the fact that my kid got huge while I was gone, it was fun!


----------



## seasoned (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome back, Craig. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Namii (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome Back to both the forum and the States. Thanks for your service!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome back, Craig!  I'm glad everything worked out in the 'stans and now you are back stateside.  Enjoy Texas!


----------



## Carol (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome back Craig!  You've been missed. Glad you and the family are OK, and looking forward to seeing you more around the neighborhood


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome back, Craig! Thanks for your service! Look forward to your contributions in the future.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 5, 2011)

Good seeing you back mister


----------



## Darksoul (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome back Dude!

Andrew


----------



## Kacey (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome back, and thanks for your service!!! <bows>


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome back to the States and to MT. Thank you for the sacrifices you have made to keep us and others free.

James


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome back and thank you for your service :salute:


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks very much everyone!  I'm definitely glad to be back.  The movers get here tomorrow and the mother in law heads home on Thursday morning, so I may be a bit sparse until I get to SA....but I'm excited to get caught up with everything!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 6, 2011)

WooHoo! Welcome back Craig! Glad you are back safe and sound. You were missed!!!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome back.  As you will note, I haven't been here long enough to have known you before.  But from the enthusiastic posts above, I will look forward to seeing more of you here.


----------

